# Majority of Dad's clients will not respond after their photos are delivered



## Peripheral (Jun 29, 2013)

Is it common for people to not respond/say thank you when their pictures are delivered? My Dad is very frustrated because he has his own LLC photography business, but he is constantly complaining about how his clients in the area never give him any feedback. He said he did some free photo shoots for several clients once, like 5 I think, and only one responded. He emailed them their pictures and never got any response back. I talked to him just today and he said about 1 in 10 clients respond back. He lives in Indiana.

This seems really strange to me--even for a well-established professional photography business, like Wyant or something, I should think the clients would respond with a thank-you, even if the pictures weren't the best. But my Dad said he just did a wedding shoot, with something like 1000 photos, and he picked the best 30 and put them in a zip file and sent them to the client. He says the file has been downloaded 8 times, but he hasn't received ANY responses back.

Even if my dad's work sucks, wouldn't they at least tell him that? I'd think someone would.

Anyway, for those of you professionals out there, I'd like to help my dad. Is this a common phenomenon in the photo world? Does this happen to you? What does it mean, and how might my dad fix it? I can provide further info if needed.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 29, 2013)

Free - that might be the key word. I don't know if people would view a photographer as a professional if the photos are free or cheap, and some people seem willing to accept any photos given to them if they're free/cheap. Providing 30 photos of a wedding doesn't seem like that may have been enough to meet clients' expectations especially shooting that large a number of photos. 

I think to be viewed as a professional it's necessary to present your work in a professional way and have work that is comparable to what other pros in the area are doing. Maybe look at what other portrait and wedding photographers in your area are offering as packages and what photos they're displaying as sample of their work. I think it takes time to build up a reputation and gain respect, and maybe accept the fact that some people just aren't as likely as others to show appreciation.


----------



## Peripheral (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't really know specifically what he's done, but he doesn't do any free work anymore. His work is cheaper than most because he's just getting started.



vintagesnaps said:


> I think to be viewed as a professional it's necessary to present your work in a professional way and have work that is comparable to what other pros in the area are doing. Maybe look at what other portrait and wedding photographers in your area are offering as packages and what photos they're displaying as sample of their work. I think it takes time to build up a reputation and gain respect, and maybe accept the fact that some people just aren't as likely as others to show appreciation.



You're saying without a solid rep as a photographer people aren't even going to respond? Like I said, my dad estimated 1 in 10 people give any sort of feedback for his work. He has his own business cards, website, he communicates with clients actively throughout the process--perhaps he is just bad at photography or people don't like his personality?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 29, 2013)

I have read a number of threads addressing this issue on various photo forums over the past 10 years, and YES, ZERO response, ZERO acknowledgement is exceptionally common when images are delivered via e-mail or web-download in the USA, and also in Europe, and in the UK. People get the photos, and are so damned lazy and ill-mannered that they typically give NO response. Not even a quick  tap on the ,"REPLY TO" button, and "Hey, we got the px, thxs! Sad, but typical.

Nothing. Welcome to the modern era. A zip file hosted on a server with free download access??? He's gonna wait years for people to respond the way he expects, because, from the experiences of dozens and dozens of photographers around the world, responses are very few in number, and are typically only sent by the most well-mannered, conscientious people.


----------



## Peripheral (Jun 29, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I have read a number of threads addressing this issue on various photo forums over the past 10 years, and YES, ZERO response, ZERO acknowledgement is exceptionally common when images are delivered via e-mail or web-download in the USA, and also in Europe, and in the UK. People get the photos, and are so damned lazy and ill-mannered that they typically give NO response. Not even a quick  tap on the ,"REPLY TO" button, and "Hey, we got the px, thxs! Sad, but typical.
> 
> Nothing. Welcome to the modern era. A zip file hosted on a server with free download access??? He's gonna wait years for people to respond the way he expects, because, from the experiences of dozens and dozens of photographers around the world, responses are very few in number, and are typically only sent by the most well-mannered, conscientious people.



Thanks, this is the sort of answer I was looking for. I have no experience with this and neither does my dad, so I guess in a way it might be a relief to him.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 29, 2013)

whenever it is even remotely humanly possible, we deliver ALL finished products to clients in person. It doesn't matter if it is a single 8x10 picture, images on a disk, or an album.  Invite them over, go to them, meet them somewhere.  go over the product, talk to them about it, get their feedback, reminisces about the event. Even though you have already gotten their business, delivering the final product in person helps build an extra bit of rapport with the client and shows them that they matter to you even after you have their money and the work is done. it makes the completion of the business more personal, and I think it gives clients a good feeling. I could be wrong though, that's just  how we do it. your mileage may vary.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm just curious as to why you're on here asking...

Are *you* "Dad"??

And if not... why is "Dad" not on here asking for himself?  

This just sounds like one of those hypothetical, "My... uh... FRIEND... has this problem..." kind of stories.  :lmao:


----------



## Peripheral (Jun 29, 2013)

e.rose said:


> And if not... why is "Dad" not on here asking for himself?



Why aren't I the president? Why is the sky blue? I don't know.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 29, 2013)

Peripheral said:


> Why is the sky blue?



--------- > Why is the sky blue? :: NASA's The Space Place <-----------

As for why you're not the president, I would venture a guess that it has something to do with the lack of your political career? :lmao:

No, but seriously... are *you* a photographer?  Or are you literally just here to ask questions for "Dad"?  I'm just genuinely curious.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 29, 2013)

Peripheral said:


> Why aren't I the president? Why is the sky blue? I don't know.



Here's the answer to the second but the first is out of my area.

Why is the sky Blue?


----------



## Peripheral (Jun 29, 2013)

Not really a photographer, I just wanted to help my dad's business. Being his son I'm sure you can understand why.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 29, 2013)

Good for you.
Perhaps you could work on the person to person interactions that make any business successful as suggested by Pixmedic above.

Lew


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> deliver ALL finished products to clients in person.


 + 99

Sell those products in person too. Dad is likely leaving loads of money on the table.



> His work is cheaper than most because he's just getting started.


 That doesn't work, because later raising prices means building a new customer base willing to pay the higher prices. 

In person selling at the least usually doubles a photographers average sale, and many who sell in person quadruple their average sale.

If Dad isn't averaging about $1000 per sale, Dad likely won't be in business long.

I'm willing to bet Dad doesn't have a well researched, written, business/marketing plan.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 29, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> whenever it is even remotely humanly possible, we deliver ALL finished products to clients in person. It doesn't matter if it is a single 8x10 picture, images on a disk, or an album.  Invite them over, go to them, meet them somewhere.  go over the product, talk to them about it, get their feedback, reminisces about the event. Even though you have already gotten their business, delivering the final product in person helps build an extra bit of rapport with the client and shows them that they matter to you even after you have their money and the work is done. it makes the completion of the business more personal, and I think it gives clients a good feeling. I could be wrong though, that's just  how we do it. your mileage may vary.



^This. If you're going to use the most impersonal means possible to deliver your product, you should probably expect the most impersonal responses (or lack thereof).  I wonder how "personal" your dad even bothers to make the email--if I received an email that said something like, "I really meeting you and photographing your family. I am sending the final photos in a zip file; I'd love to hear what you think of them." [Disclaimer: I'm not saying that's the wording I'd use, or even that that's a very professional thing to do, just saying that if you want a response, you need to ELICIT a response.]

If I got some photos in an email that seemed personal and elicited some response, I'd most likely respond. But if I received something more like an invoice or a cut-and-dried statement, like "Here are the photos from your recent portrait session; it was a pleasure doing business with you."  I might very well not respond.  After all, when Amazon sends me the book I ordered, I don't email them a thank you note. If I "ordered" photos from a photo shoot, and got them in such an impersonal manner, I'd likely just consider it receipt of an order, not requiring a response.


----------



## runnah (Jun 29, 2013)

KmH said:


> + 99
> 
> Sell those products in person too. Dad is likely leaving loads of money on the table.



Up sell, up sell and up sell!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 29, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I have read a number of threads addressing this issue on various photo forums over the past 10 years, and YES, ZERO response, ZERO acknowledgement is exceptionally common when images are delivered via e-mail or web-download in the USA, and also in Europe, and in the UK. People get the photos, and are so damned lazy and ill-mannered that they typically give NO response. Not even a quick  tap on the ,"REPLY TO" button, and "Hey, we got the px, thxs! Sad, but typical.



I'd say that this is pretty typical of any product that is downloaded or delivered by email - not just photography.

Just the first example that comes to mind - you just downloaded a really great app for your phone.  How often do you take the time to write a review of it, or send the dev team an email thanking them for their hard work?  I'd say that the percentage of people who will write the review is less than 5%, and the people who will thank the dev team (or give them a donation) even smaller.


----------



## JenR (Jun 30, 2013)

Why does your dad expect a response or feedback?  It is a business transaction and it is finished.  Do you email Amazon customer service to say 'thanks' after you get a delivery?  It is nice when a client says 'thanks', but honestly I don't expect it in the slightest.


----------



## KmH (Jun 30, 2013)

Treat and price the custom images you make like the luxury purchase they are. Treat the customer like a high roller too, and you'll get a lot of "Thank You".



> Sell the sizzle, not the steak.


----------



## pic_chick (Jun 30, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> whenever it is even remotely humanly possible, we deliver ALL finished products to clients in person. It doesn't matter if it is a single 8x10 picture, images on a disk, or an album.  Invite them over, go to them, meet them somewhere.  go over the product, talk to them about it, get their feedback, reminisces about the event. Even though you have already gotten their business, delivering the final product in person helps build an extra bit of rapport with the client and shows them that they matter to you even after you have their money and the work is done. it makes the completion of the business more personal, and I think it gives clients a good feeling. I could be wrong though, that's just  how we do it. your mileage may vary.



If a phototog did this for me I would be blown away and tell everybody I know each time I showed of the photos this is a great idea!!!


----------



## KmH (Jun 30, 2013)

In days of yore (before the Internet), it was standard operating procedure.

To many retail photographers today don't know how to run a business, sell their products, or provide exemplary customer service.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Jun 30, 2013)

Seldom do I get thanks.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Don't think this would bother me if I ever wanted to be in business.  I work a job that's often thankless.. doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 30, 2013)

Ilovemycam said:


> Seldom do I get thanks.


Try working for a county government; especially public safety - very few thanks and a lot of people that were pissed off long before they got to you!

For the OP - as a consumer/customer, it's very nice to get some special attention once in a while - personal service, a vendor/sales person that remembers your name.  These little things will tend to make me think about that company the next time I want or need something.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 1, 2013)

snowbear said:


> Ilovemycam said:
> 
> 
> > Seldom do I get thanks.
> ...



Such is the nature of that business.. hehehe.  They complain about you when you're there and when you're not there.  After a while you just get used to it and realize that their ignorant rants and lack of thanks has nothing to do with how effective you are at your job.  I think the lack of thanks in photography can be looked at the same way... I think MY question would be, have any of the clients returned to the OP's dad for work?  A returning client IS thanks.


----------



## Tamgerine (Jul 1, 2013)

I think what your Dad is having a problem with is an experience problem. 

I want to imagine that you've gone to Tiffany's to pick out a necklace for your wife or daughter or whoever. You've planned out it and you know she's going to LOVE it. You're excited. You've had an excellent experience shopping with a knowledgable and well-dressed professional. When you find the perfect bit of jewelry the salesperson packages it in that signature Robins Egg Blue box dated all the way back to 1837. As soon as your loved one sees that box she knows what it is and what's inside.

Now image you've had the same experience except when you get to the counter they put your purchase, something that is so special and means so much to you, in a little plastic baggy. Theyvre just interrupted the experience you were having. You can't give that plastic baggy to your loved one as-is. So now it's turned from a Tiffany's Necklace into just a necklace in a box you picked out and wow it's from Tiffany's, that's pretty cool. 

Assuming your Dad has given his clients a good photographic experience - they're excited for their photos, those photos MEAN something to them and their family - his problem is with the delivery. He's not continuing that customer experience all the way from beginning to end. He's slamming on the breaks. 

Opening a zip file or downloading images on a website isn't very exciting. It's impersonal, disconnected, and people do it every day. Imagine the wedding photographer who does a wedding and 5 weeks later drops the photos into a folder and e-mails it. Sure the photos are great, but where's the experience?

Now imagine the luxury, high end wedding photographer who has a client sitting, an engagement session, sends champagne the night before the wedding, and a custom anniversary card a year later - all to the surprise of the bride and groom. That photographer has just extended that customer experience to a year or more. The photos are the same, it's the experience that's completely different. I think what your Dad is having a problem with is an experience problem. 

I want to imagine that you've gone to Tiffany's to pick out a necklace for your wife or daughter or whoever. You've planned out it and you know she's going to LOVE it. You're excited. You've had an excellent experience shopping with a knowledgable and well-dressed professional. When you find the perfect bit of jewelry the salesperson packages it in that signature Robins Egg Blue box dated all the way back to 1837. As soon as your loved one sees that box she knows what it is and what's inside.

Now image you've had the same experience except when you get to the counter they put your purchase, something that is so special and means so much to you, in a little plastic baggy. Theyvre just interrupted the experience you were having. You can't give that plastic baggy to your loved one as-is. So now it's turned from a Tiffany's Necklace into just a necklace in a box you picked out and wow it's from Tiffany's, that's pretty cool. 

Assuming your Dad has given his clients a good photographic experience - they're excited for their photos, those photos MEAN something to them and their family - his problem is with the delivery. He's not continuing that customer experience all the way from beginning to end. He's slamming on the breaks. 

Opening a zip file or downloading images on a website isn't very exciting. It's impersonal, disconnected, and people do it every day. Imagine the wedding photographer who does a wedding and 5 weeks later drops the photos into a folder and e-mails it. Sure the photos are great, but where's the experience?

Now imagine the luxury, high end wedding photographer who has a client sitting, an engagement session, sends champagne the night before the wedding, and a custom anniversary card a year later - all to the surprise of the bride and groom. That photographer has just extended that customer experience to a year or more. The photos are the same, it's the experience that's completely different.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jul 1, 2013)

deja vu


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 1, 2013)

Yep, it's pretty common.


----------



## painterskip (Jul 13, 2013)

In my limited photography experience, I've encountered the same thing. The last two years I've done the studio and recital photos for a local dance studio. About 80 kids...something like 70 parents (they are the customers). I DO receive compliments in person when they see me at the dance studio, but they are almost always parents that know me (my daughter dances there). 
The other way I receive feedback is when I post images on the dance studios FaceBook page. I then receive quite a few compliments. And typically, it is those posts that have the broadest reach (according to FB). I've received a few direct emails...a handful.

Here's what's interesting and, I think, indicative of todays society. Part of my sales are 'online credits' (on SmugMug). I still have three clients that have not used there credit from last year! And for this year, there are six, so far, that have not used them and it's been about 2 months. 
People are simply too busy to be bothered anymore, especially with sending a thank you for a purchase.


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 13, 2013)

My basic rule of thumb is a simple one: If I don't hear back from a client after delivering the product, all is well, and I move on to the next one...


----------

